# Ebay store



## Trimit999 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello ! 

So i'm starting DTG business I bought new printer and i'm looking for good eBay account. I found one 10 years old with +2000 positive seller feedback (no selling limits). Asking price for it is around $1100 it is not too expensive?

I never bought eBay account so I need to make sure I make good deal on this. What do you think ?

Thank you for your answers. 

Cheers!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Trimit999 said:


> Hello !
> 
> So i'm starting DTG business I bought new printer and i'm looking for good eBay account. I found one 10 years old with +2000 positive seller feedback (no selling limits). Asking price for it is around $1100 it is not too expensive?
> 
> ...


As in take over someone else's account?......Never knew you could do that....Will Ebay shut you down if they find out?...


----------



## Trimit999 (Dec 18, 2013)

royster13 said:


> As in take over someone else's account?......Never knew you could do that....Will Ebay shut you down if they find out?...


Yep it's not legal, but I think I won't get in any trouble if ebay don't found out about  and if I don't tell them they will never know about.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess that is why lots of folks "hate" Ebay.....Too many "crooked" folks like you....


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Trimit999 said:


> Yep it's not legal, but I think I won't get in any trouble if ebay don't found out about  and if I don't tell them they will never know about.


They WILL find out. A lot of companies who switch stock/goods get checked out now.

How do I know because I know a company who has stitched me up in the past was doing it regularly. They are NOW under investigation. I now have direct access to a manager and reported it as Fraud. Why do ebay not like it...........well its their money at risk. AND if you buy a top rate seller you are getting a discount immediately. which can be a lot of money depending what you are selling.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Trimit999 said:


> Yep it's not legal, but I think I won't get in any trouble if ebay don't found out about  and if I don't tell them they will never know about.


If they find out not only do they close all accounts attached to it by any card or address but paypal is likely to be built up and frozen so they have some security.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Kinda shady you are buying someone else's positive reputation... 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Pak sherm (Aug 28, 2013)

walk away quickly.


----------



## Trimit999 (Dec 18, 2013)

wow hold on here. I'm looking at it, like renting good place for a shop. 

It's stupid that ebay don't let to sell or buy accounts. To get this kind of account (no limits) i would need minimum a year. 

But my question is it's not too expensive ?


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Trimit999 said:


> wow hold on here. I'm looking at it, like renting good place for a shop.
> 
> It's stupid that ebay don't let to sell or buy accounts. To get this kind of account (no limits) i would need minimum a year.
> 
> But my question is it's not too expensive ?


That is nothing like renting a shop.

What if the person buying a store sells thousands in a short space of time based on other peoples reputation?

THEN DOES RUNNER.

No one is saying you are going to do it BUT if ebay lets it happen they might just as well do away with a feedback system.

You go ahead and buy it though. When they find you out and close any account that has any relationship to the one you buy dont come crying to us.

Finally how are you going to change the registrant details without ebay knowing.............tell you what if you get it and sell loads of expensive items and dont ship them, you could do a runner leaving the original owner picking up the tab


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a couple ebay accounts...unless your going to launder your money through the financial institutions that the original account holder has set up you will be found out once you try to change them.....because then they will know all your personal information and it won't match the account holder of record......Hate to say it but do it the right way, earn your reputation and do good. Cheat and, well, I won't buy from you....but I will turn you in if it's not legal.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, besides all the reasons everyone else said, why pay for something that is FREE. Start your own ebay store. Trying to buy your way around establishing your own reputation (both with customers and with ebay itself) is not legit.

That said, it seems people have pretty mixed results selling shirts, and stuff like that, on ebay. As someone else once said in a similar thread, I never would have thought to look for printed shirts on ebay. I would consider other avenues.


----------



## Trimit999 (Dec 18, 2013)

hmm thank you all guys for this info! I think I will do this legit, but slow way


----------



## Lylie (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought id comment here as I actually work with a business development manager for eBay and I thought it might help you to know that this is NOT "illegal" etc.. Its not supported... however, you can legitimately transfer your account to someone else. You cannot 'SELL' the account, however you can sell your 'business' lets say, and include your account into the transfer..

Thanks


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Lylie said:


> I thought id comment here as I actually work with a business development manager for eBay and I thought it might help you to know that this is NOT "illegal" etc.. Its not supported... however, you can legitimately transfer your account to someone else. You cannot 'SELL' the account, however you can sell your 'business' lets say, and include your account into the transfer..
> 
> Thanks


Its great to know that ebay have written off the feedback system in one foul swoop. Whats the point in having it when it reflects NOTHING about the owner?

Its a crooks charter if you ask me especially as its now supported by ebay...


----------



## Lylie (Sep 15, 2012)

ukracer said:


> Its great to know that ebay have written off the feedback system in one foul swoop. Whats the point in having it when it reflects NOTHING about the owner?
> 
> Its a crooks charter if you ask me especially as its now supported by ebay...


I never said I condone it mate - I would assume that they dont support it as they dont want it to happen or that they don't want to accept responsibility for something going wrong - however enforcing it would be a nightmare hense why they just leave people to it

Cheers


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Lylie said:


> I never said I condone it mate - I would assume that they dont support it as they dont want it to happen or that they don't want to accept responsibility for something going wrong - however enforcing it would be a nightmare hense why they just leave people to it
> 
> Cheers


The one thing you can not change is the person who started the acccount. So it seems to me its pretty easy to enforce if Ebay want to.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't sell through Ebay so maybe my comment is off in the weeds, but if I did sell through Ebay, my corporation would have the Ebay account, not me. If I sold the business, would folks really expect the next guy to wipe all the feedback and start over?

So if the corporation can do it, why can't a solo shop?


----------



## SvnX (Jun 26, 2010)

I believe the reason someone may want to purchase / transfer an account is because eBay puts very stringent regulations on the ability to sell. Starting a new account requires you being limited by how many items you can sell and you have to call in on a regular basis for a item/sales increase. This can only be done once a month. Other market places have reviews with no limited (etsy, amazon, etc). Yes... It's ebays game and you have to play by their rules. 

As far as purchasing someone else's reviews how is that bad? I am sure this isn't the first time it's being done! Also, if he purchases an account like that then he will have the pressure of keeping it up. Maintaining those standards. If he doesn't then it will show in the reviews. 

Guys... This is business. It's just that simple. You think major corporations don't do it? That just because we are mom and pop shops that we can't play in the same game? Some of you will forever be nickel-and-dime shops "making it by" because you live based by laws and morals that "are not laws at all." It's made up in your head. 

Hey Trim... It's a gamble. I agree it is. But... Millions we're never made by those who played it safe. You might lose the $1100. Then again you just might make $50k instead. I would say only spend the money if you won't miss it. If it's going to cause you to miss a bill or 2 and you'll be worried about its quick return then don't do it.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

SvnX said:


> I believe the reason someone may want to purchase / transfer an account is because eBay puts very stringent regulations on the ability to sell. Starting a new account requires you being limited by how many items you can sell and you have to call in on a regular basis for a item/sales increase. This can only be done once a month. Other market places have reviews with no limited (etsy, amazon, etc). Yes... It's ebays game and you have to play by their rules.
> 
> As far as purchasing someone else's reviews how is that bad? I am sure this isn't the first time it's being done! Also, if he purchases an account like that then he will have the pressure of keeping it up. Maintaining those standards. If he doesn't then it will show in the reviews.
> 
> ...


WE KNOW why people would want to do it BUT we started with a blank canvas so why should people be allowed to bypass that process??

Would you be happy knowing a scammer could buy an account for $1100 dollars blitz it with 100 or so items well below market value that sell inside a week. With no intention of shipping them .

And if you are one of those buyers who purchase for $800 never to see your money again.?


Regards Andy T


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Posylane said:


> I don't sell through Ebay so maybe my comment is off in the weeds, but if I did sell through Ebay, my corporation would have the Ebay account, not me. If I sold the business, would folks really expect the next guy to wipe all the feedback and start over?


Yes I sure would. Feedback is a trackable progress of how a business has performed. A new business owner might well not be so diligent or indeed might be corrupt.



> So if the corporation can do it, why can't a solo shop?


Actually there is more reason to stop a LIMITED company doing it rather than a SOLO as limited companies just write of debts. Buying large quantities of stock selling them and writing of the debts again and again. A solo operator might be harder top trace however.

Regards Andy T


----------



## stickymy (Jan 25, 2014)

ebay accounts can be very beneficial, you just have to check into all the different fees that apply to setting it up.


----------



## naruto3 (Nov 6, 2013)

ukracer said:


> WE KNOW why people would want to do it BUT we started with a blank canvas so why should people be allowed to bypass that process??
> 
> Would you be happy knowing a scammer could buy an account for $1100 dollars blitz it with 100 or so items well below market value that sell inside a week. With no intention of shipping them .
> 
> ...


It's called buyer protection. Since, I don't know, a decade or so? That's the whole basis of the company, without it, it wouldn't be worth what it is today and nobody would shop there. 

For every "scamming" seller, there are 10 "scamming" buyers.


----------



## Refinery (Nov 4, 2013)

It's always though getting the first customers but it's better to build up of your own ebay account. Plus you'll save the $1,100 dollars. You could use for advertising or promotion.


----------

